# HELP - need exact height measurement of a current R58 when plumbed in.



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Got a friend looking at an R58. But at least three different sites list a different height for the machine. Also confusing is rockets suggestion that current generation has height adjustable feet, and that in certain heights, it can no longer be plumbed.

Do any of you have the exact height (with, or without the adjusted feet, and without cup rail)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just phone Bella Barista and ask them.


----------



## enrm6 (Jun 7, 2018)

With the feet in the standard position the height to the top (no rail) is 391mm, with rail is 420mm. The clearance below for plumbing in is 38mm (approx).


----------

